# The Oscars at Kindleboards: Voting and Live Chat!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've posted 6 polls (I had to do them separately, no way to combine in one question, sorry!) for the major categories for the Academy Awards. Cast your vote and then join us for the live chat during the Oscar ceremony tomorrow night, February 22nd, starting at 8 pm EST/5 pm PST.

It will be fun!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there!  Break out the popcorn! Oscar Party!!  Woohoo!  What will be our theme?

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I will be there! Break out the popcorn! Oscar Party!! Woohoo! What will be our theme?


Lol. Betsy, you have to ask? Interesting new textiles of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just watch to see what Nicole Kidman and Cate Blanchette are wearing. Although Cameron Diaz and Rene Zellweiger are always good for a laugh.

Added incentive for me is the Half-Blood Prince footage that will be shown. _Spoilers _on MTV will have the same footage and cast interview. I think that's on tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I came across this on the AP Wire:

*Celebs party; Hugh Jackman promises a naked Oscars*

LOS ANGELES (AP) - An affable Hugh Jackman talks about hosting Sunday's Academy Awards.
___

NAKED OSCARS: Oscar host Hugh Jackman plans to reveal more than most at Sunday's awards ceremony.

"I haven't told anyone this, but we are going to do most of it naked and we're going to sing through the whole show," the affable actor joked during an interview backstage at the Kodak Theatre. "In fact, all the acceptance speeches are going to be sung. There will be some interpretive dance behind them, and I really think it will be beautiful and touching."

But don't expect People magazine's "sexiest man alive" to show everything.

"There will be a strategic leaf placed here or there," he said. "We don't want to be distasteful or anything. This is a raw night. This is the Oscars. Raw emotion, that's the quality we're going for."

The 40-year-old entertainer has hosted the Tony Awards three times, but this is his first time in the Oscar spotlight.

"If I hadn't done the Tonys, I think I'd be a lot more nervous than I am," he said.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the polls Linda.  Go Heath!!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Every day I find out that I'm really not alone LOL
I luv these threads, 2morrow Oscar night!!!!!


P.S. Heath is gonna get it FOR SURE!!! No doubt in my mind, I totally agree with Leslie


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> P.S. Heath is gonna get it FOR SURE!!! No doubt in my mind, I totally agree with Leslie


He'd better! He was just awesome in Dark Knight.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Leslie,

From you blog post earlier today about the Best Picture nominees...



> The Reader is a Swiss book, originally published in German, and unfortunately, not available in a Kindle edition.


The Reader (English translation) is available on Kindle. I read the DBV about five years ago and recommend it anyone who is interested. (I think it was also an Oprah Book Club pick as well.)

​


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

lindnet said:


> He'd better! He was just awesome in Dark Knight.


Have to agree - My Dad watched the "Dark Knight" and he was wowed by Heath's performance. You have to understand, my Dad is not an avid fan of today's movies...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, thank you, Sparkplug! When I did my quick search yesterday, I didn't find it.

I'll go add it to the blog now.

L


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Might be a let wet on the old red carpet this evening...rain up and down California.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the chat! We had a good crowd and lots of fun. It made a rather boring show more entertaining, at least for me. I know I would have fallen asleep long before the end, if it wasn't for you guys!

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in the chat! We had a good crowd and lots of fun. It make a rather boring show more entertaining, at least for me. I know I would have fallen asleep long before the end, if it wasn't for you guys!
> 
> L


Leslie : It was fun last night. I found the show boring and would have turn it off if I had not been in the chat room with everyone.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, it was fun in the chat!  My first time in a chat room.  I was reminded of why I never watch the Oscars though.  Good thing Hugh was there for eye candy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Same here. Lots of fun with you guys but the show was blah, just like most of the dresses.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Yes, it was fun in the chat! My first time in a chat room. I was reminded of why I never watch the Oscars though. Good thing Hugh was there for eye candy.


Same here I never watch the Oscars. The only part I hate to miss is when they remember the actors that have die that year. And they even messed that up. For me it was hard to see some of the pictures the camera was too far away. It was fun being in the chat with everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What can I say?  I love the Oscars--watch 'em every year.  I know they said people were trying to tone it down because of the economic problems, but seriously, does it matter whether you wear a beige Valentino or a red valentino?  Does it cost less if they don't have to dye it as much?  C'mon, let's have some glitz!  Most of them are borrowed anyway--which is what I'd have to do to get one of those gowns--either that or steal one.  Anyway, I had a great time at the chat AND I enjoyed the Oscars--I must be easily entertained.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What can I say? I love the Oscars--watch 'em every year. I know they said people were trying to tone it down because of the economic problems, but seriously, does it matter whether you wear a beige Valentino or a red valentino? Does it cost less if they don't have to dye it as much? C'mon, let's have some glitz! Most of them are borrowed anyway--which is what I'd have to do to get one of those gowns--either that or steal one. Anyway, I had a great time at the chat AND I enjoyed the Oscars--I must be easily entertained.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you, Betsy. They did things a little differently, and I liked it all. I especially liked the Bollywood singing/dancing. I'm glad that song won the Oscar.

Not too many train wrecks on the red carpet. I liked Miley Cyrus' "princess" dress. I'm going to have to find a picture of it for my granddaughter. Big Hannah Montana fan.

My favorite was the gold halter dress worn by one of the supporting actress nominees.

I wanted to stay up for the "gone to their reward" tribute, but couldn't make it.

As for Hugh ... WOW. He really livened things up. What a showman!! It seemed to me that he didn't do as much actual hosting as in previous years. Quality over quantity ... worked for me.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought Hugh did an excellent job.....he is very talented as well as nice to look at!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I liked the Oscars a lot this year, I loved Hugh and the shows, but especially the recognition of previous winners to the nominees, It made it so much more special and real, this year I truly saw they were all winners (sorry, cliche)
I really liked them, hope they keep on doing them like this


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

1) I thought it was the most entertaining Oscar show in years. I really liked the way they did all the major awards, with personal comments from former winners to the nominees.

2) I was watching Barbara Walters instead of hours of red carpet crap, so *I* got to see Hugh singing and dancing and being gay. (Literally--Babs showed clips of his B'way show "The Boy From Oz," in which he plays gay Aussie song-and-dance man Peter Allen.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 1) I thought it was the most entertaining Oscar show in years. I really liked the way they did all the major awards, with personal comments from former winners to the nominees..)


I hope they keep that format. I also liked the way they did the awards for the screenplays. Combining the best song nominees and then announcing the winner right after worked very well, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> I hope they keep that format. I also liked the way they did the awards for the screenplays. Combining the best song nominees and then announcing the winner right after worked very well, too.


This is the first year I can remember ever when there were only three Best Song nominees. Given that two of them were from the same movie, that allowed the format they used this year. I don't expect it to become a regular thing. But for this ceremony, it worked great.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

The chat made it much more enjoyable...thanks for all the pithy comments. I also enjoyed hearing about all the fashion, even though I have absolutely no interest in fashion. 

It was fun

I want to meet that teeth guy in person


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Chat was a blast and it made watching a lot of fun!

I agree with Laura and BJ... I really liked the way they had previous winners recognize each nominee. Whether is was scripted or "from the heart," it made it more personal. I loved they way they made eye contact with the person and not the camera. You could tell that the nominees were touched by the whole thing. Very cool!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The Chat session during the Oscars had over 5,000 chat lines. That is definitely a KindleBoards record for chat!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The chat was so much fun.I live by myself it was nice to have friends to watch the Osars with. And if I missed anything I just needed to ask.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Anne said:


> The chat was so much fun.I live by myself it was nice to have friends to watch the Osars with. And if I missed anything I just needed to ask.


Me too, Anne! That's probably why I usually don't even watch the Oscars....it's no fun by yourself. I really enjoyed all the comments, and how nice everybody was to a newbie.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Me too, Anne! That's probably why I usually don't even watch the Oscars....it's no fun by yourself. I really enjoyed all the comments, and how nice everybody was to a newbie.


 Lindnet: That is true that is why I do not watch it is no fun to watch it by yourself. And the times I have watch it I usually end of turning it off during the slow parts.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I am glad this was fun for everyone. 

I don't live alone but when it comes to watching certain things...like the Oscars....I might as well live alone. So having a group to chat with was lots of fun. Thanks to everyone for partcipating.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie:  Your boyfriend did a phenomenal job hosting.  I enjoyed the awards this year.  Great format.  Entertaining.  Loved the way the best actress and actor awards were presented.  Best since Billy Crystal.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie: Your boyfriend did a phenomenal job hosting. I enjoyed the awards this year. Great format. Entertaining. Loved the way the best actress and actor awards were presented. Best since Billy Crystal.


Thanks, sjc! My man Hugh. Now we get to gear up for Wolverine.

L


----------

